# Guitars we own.



## Digital Black (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd be intertested to see what you all have.

My guitars.

RG7620 
1992 Ibanez RBM voyager
1994 RBM10 Voyager
Peavey Nitro III
Washburn G-5v
Washburn KC-40
Ibanez SA-160QMTG
As you can tell I dig the older shredders.

Washburn bass
Ibanez AEF-18 acoustic
Epiphone acoustic 1964


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2004)

My current lineup:

Ibanez RGT-3120TDB
Ibanez RG-550
Ibanez AM73T
Ibanez 5-string bass
Alvarez AJ60SC


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2004)

Me:

Schecter C7
Schecter C1 Elite
Ibanez RG-7620
Ibanez RG-760
Ibanez RG-550
Ibanez RG-270
Ibanez JX70 Elec/Acoustic
Alvarez RD-20SC Elec/Acoustic

Mostly I play the 550 or the C7 for the last year or so.


----------



## Cyrus (Jun 19, 2004)

Ibanez RG1077xl (avatar)
Jackson Kelly
Jackson Kingv
and a crappy Hohner spanish.


----------



## sararose (Jun 20, 2004)

Yamaha FG-422 OBB
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=74


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2004)

Gorgeous guitar Sara.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's my obligatory stack pic.


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2004)

What guit is that sliver one on the left? It looks just like my 7620 but I know you're not the guy that bought it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2004)

RG-270. My only unblocked axe, I bought it for $325 or something because it played really nice and was dirt cheap. Used it to record Cloudline.


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2004)

Ohhh yeah, I forgot you bought that.


----------



## Chris (Jun 22, 2004)

I need a 5 string bass. :\


----------



## Hyper-Rob (Jun 23, 2004)

Cyrus said:


> Ibanez RG1077xl (avatar)
> Jackson Kelly
> Jackson Kingv
> and a crappy Hohner spanish.



Man, I've been dying to check out the new 1077XL long scale 7 string from Ibanez. How is that thing anyway? A little tighter than the usual IBZ I would imagine, huh? Plus being made of mahogany, I bet it's a lot warmer and fuller sounding... am I right? Can I play it?


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi all, im pretty new to this group, so i figured i'd say hello. Also wanted to post a pic of my 7's.






From left to right,
RG7621, custom mirror pickguard from jeannie pickguards, and emg 707's. The combination of those pickups and the string through body make it a war machine. (tuned to standard B)

RG7-CT, this guitar is pretty rare. Between 24 to 48 made. Never found out an actual count. Some people call it a RG7-VV (vintage violin). This guitar is tuned to drop A. The mahogony wood gives a nice fat tone with the A, and the prestige neck smokes.

RG7620, completely standard hardware and neck. Original body too, but i stripped the finish. Doing this to ibanez guitars usually opens up the sound. They put so much of it on. Definately brightened up the guitar. I finished it with gunstock oil. It's got that meshugga sound. Real fat wide sounding. This is tuned to A D A D G B E,
aka Drop D with a low A.

Im in a band to, you can check us out at www.sottovoceband.com
ttyl!
--Bill


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2004)

Man, natural finish guitars are just so great looking. How much of a pain was it stripping it? Very, very nice rack bro.


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 27, 2004)

wasnt too bad, just gatta have patience. I used a palm sander, belt sanders can easily get careless and cause waves and bumps in the wood, plus it can also burn the wood. some people like that look though. glad you like!


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2004)

Peavey "Vandenberg" cutom 88' (Emg's)
BC Rich Beast 7 string Handemade All Black (Floyd)
BC Rich Beast Handmade 7 string Black with silver Boarder (Non trem)
Carvin 727 (floyd) maple neck scalloped
Carvin 747 (Floyd) Birdseye maple neck (12th up scalloped)
Carvin 727 (floyd) Ash with birdseye maple neck scalloped 12th up (graduale)
Music Man Petrucci model (black)
Music man Petrucci model (Wine)
Axtra Custom 7 string (one EMG 707)
Most can be seen on my bands web sites..
NECH THRU's ALWAYS>>>>>>


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 2, 2004)

My collection is small lol

RG7620
ESP LTD Deluxe M-1000
RG250 soon to be traded in towards RG 1527...


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2004)

Jerich said:


> Peavey "Vandenberg" cutom 88' (Emg's)
> BC Rich Beast 7 string Handemade All Black (Floyd)
> BC Rich Beast Handmade 7 string Black with silver Boarder (Non trem)
> Carvin 727 (floyd) maple neck scalloped
> ...


and the "Vandenberg" is black it was a Puzzle guitar but I removed it many years ago..It has a Maple neck with real albone mother of pearl fret makers. I have never seen one like this ever. and yes it is for sale soon, I will have photo's of it..Neck thru...original Kahler Spyder tremolo


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2004)

Jerich said:


> Peavey "Vandenberg" cutom 88' (Emg's)
> BC Rich Beast 7 string Handemade All Black (Floyd)
> BC Rich Beast Handmade 7 string Black with silver Boarder (Non trem)
> Carvin 727 (floyd) maple neck scalloped
> ...



Holy shit you have some serious gear!


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2004)

If you have a job to do!!!! you do it with good tools...right...well i would hate to be that exception to that rule hehehe!!!you do not even wanna know about my amps/effects hehehe!!!!


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2004)

what is everyones favorite gear? you have and maybe you want? and why? I love my Damage Control Engineering Preamp and my EVENTIDE dsp 7000.....and my very own amp called a Billy VII 120 watts of mosfet power stereo 1 rack space...16lbs....bridged 320watts


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm on the hunt for a GNX3 right now, just for recording. I love the 2101, just can't get the fucker to sound like anything less than bottled ass when run into Cakewalk.

A Mesa 412's on the list as well. Anyone want to buy an, erm, "Vintage" peavey 4x12 for say... $2000?


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2004)

are you useing some sort of tube buffer before you go into your computers sound card? I use a VHT valvulator on (L) side and a Access BS2 (R) side to give me a little variation of tones when mixing but blended together  ...well I like it  ...I also use the BS2 for live situations I have it as a splitter before my power amp...Like Butter  .....makes crunch more crunchy and adds sustain and makes solos more silky.....I been using Genz Benz 2x12 Flex cabs they handle the low stuff really well and you can fine tube port them.  ...


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2004)

Nope. The last tune I recorded, Midwinter, was done double tracked with a GNX3 and engineered by Josh, so he might be able to tell you a bit more about the setup, but the to-disc tone that he got was pretty fuckin' great in my opinion.

http://www.sevenstring.org/audio/midwinter.mp3

Everything I've done with the 2101 has been an adventure. If you hit my music page, Cloudline was done single track mono, One Fell West was single track stereo. OFW sounds a _little_ better, but the overall tone of both is horseshit compared to the stuff JC mixed for me. Doubletracking it helps a ton, but still with all of the emulators and whatnot in the 2101 and the fact that I'm running the onboard compressor AND a separate rack compressor before the mix, either I really blow at mixing or the 2101 just isn't a really good studio preamp unless you can mic up your cabs (another endeavor altogether).

I'll wait on Josh to tell what the actual setup was, I know it was something like Guit-> GNX -> RNC Compressor -> Motu -> RNC -> soundcard, but I'm not sure exactly.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 9, 2004)

I like it sounds really good....worth a second and a third listen...soon as my web master gets off his lazy AZZ and gets my web site complete i will have all my stuff on there..I am working on a solo shred cd with all the rythmes done with 7's and i even swtched on of my Carvin 727's to have a high C string instead of a low B..ear beanding ehheheh!!!! the Bi-o-itch was to get the bass guitar to sound differnet to the 7's when clean they absorb the same frequenceys..but i found a secret to that..that i will not reveal....my studio thingy...hehehhe!!!


----------



## Leon (Jul 11, 2004)

here's all my stuff.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2004)

Is that a custom finish on the 7621, or did they come in natural like that?

That looks great!

Edit: Is that a fixed bridge?


----------



## Leon (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah, it's a custom finish done by it's previous owner. looks like he just stripped off the black and put some kinda clearcoat or stain on it. i'm wanting to get it redone, not like a new finish, but a darker stain. it's a bit too yellow for my taste. but i got it cheap, and it's my first 7string  

yeah, the rg7621 has a fixed bridge. the rg570 has a floating trem. i couldn't play Tool on it, or any alternate tunings for that matter. my desire to belt out Tool songs was primarily the inspiration for looking for a fixed bridge guitar. and when i saw the ad for the rg7621 on Jemsite, i jumped on it!


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice! I love fixed bridge guitars...trying to change the tuning (or even string gauge) is such a pain in the ass on a floating trem.  

I wonder what the wood looks like under the paint on my RG550? Hmmm....


----------



## Leon (Jul 11, 2004)

Josh said:


> Nice! I love fixed bridge guitars...trying to change the tuning (or even string gauge) is such a pain in the ass on a floating trem.
> 
> I wonder what the wood looks like under the paint on my RG550? Hmmm....


there's only one way to find out  

...but, it's a gamble. it could look cool, it could look like crap lol

what kind of finish does it have on it now?


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2004)

It's just a gloss black. I've had this guitar for almost 10 years...it's been around the block and back, so I'm really not worried about messing it up.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2004)

Josh said:


> It's just a gloss black. I've had this guitar for almost 10 years...it's been around the block and back, so I'm really not worried about messing it up.



If you touch that guitar, I'll kick you in the 'nads!

That thing is the intonation god dude. I've played the CRAP out of your 550 and the thing stays true better than any guitar I've ever played. Don't touch it, it's blessed!


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris said:


> If you touch that guitar, I'll kick you in the 'nads!
> 
> That thing is the intonation god dude. I've played the CRAP out of your 550 and the thing stays true better than any guitar I've ever played. Don't touch it, it's blessed!


 I've had it apart a few times already though, and it still stays in tune. I can pretty much let it sit for 6 months and not have to tune it when I pick it up again.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2004)

Josh said:


> I've had it apart a few times already though, and it still stays in tune. I can pretty much let it sit for 6 months and not have to tune it when I pick it up again.



It's the lucky headstock crack. It adds tone, I tell you!

(if you do decide to do it, come up here and do it and I'll do my 550 with you)


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2004)

Chris said:


> It's the lucky headstock crack. It adds tone, I tell you!
> 
> (if you do decide to do it, come up here and do it and I'll do my 550 with you)


You'll have to come to Derry if I do it.  Garage=pwn workshop.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh hell yes. 

Always wanted a natural finish 'guit.


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2004)

Chris said:


> Oh hell yes.
> 
> Always wanted a natural finish 'guit.


 Well I say we get some paint stripper and see how it goes!  The worst that's gonna happen is I have to repaint the 550.


----------



## Leon (Jul 12, 2004)

Josh said:


> Well I say we get some paint stripper and see how it goes!  The worst that's gonna happen is I have to repaint the 550.


and if you do repaint it, you can definitely do better than gloss black


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2004)

wildealien said:


> and if you do repaint it, you can definitely do better than gloss black


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2004)

I'd love to try and learn to swirl.


----------



## Leon (Jul 13, 2004)

Chris said:


> I'd love to try and learn to swirl.


hell yeah! or, i'd love to have the cash laying around to get my rg7621 swirled! i've been drooling over these for a while now...

http://www.abouttimedesigns.com/jemfolder/JemOrange.htm
http://www.abouttimedesigns.com/jemfolder/jem10.htm


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep. That's absolutely awesome.


----------



## Armitage (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's my present gear list, the link above is to my page with some pix.

* Guitars and Basses: * 

Hamer Standard Custom, '59 Burst. (More Yellow). AAA Maple top, w/Crown Inlays, USA 

Hamer Standard Custom, '59 Burst. (More Orange). AAA Maple top, Gold Hardware w/Crown Inlays, USA 

Hamer Standard Custom, '59 Burst (More Red). AAA Maple top, Gold Hardware w/Crown Inlays, USA 

Hamer Standard, '59 Burst. AAA Maple top, USA 

Hamer Standard, Yellow Transparent w/pickguard, USA 

Hamer Standard, Yellow Transparent w/pickguard and Nickel Covered Pickups. USA 

Hamer ArchTop Custom, '59 Burst. AAA Maple top, w/Crown Inlays, USA 

Hamer P-90 Special, Cherry Red, P-90 pickups, USA 

Hamer Scarab, Metallic Ruby Red, w/Kahler Pro Flat Mount. USA 

Dean Water V, Cherry Sunburst, with multiply binding. Ebony FB. Autographed and Numbered, 11/25 by Dean Zelinsky. USA 

Dean "Time Capsule" V Standard, Cherry Sunburst, AAA Maple top, Ebony FB. USA 

Dean "Time Capsule" Cadillac III, Black with multiply binding. Gold Hardware, three pickups and Block Inlays on Ebony, Autographed and Numbered, 15/50 by Dean Zelinsky. 

Dean "Time Capsule" Cadillac III, Cherry Sunburst, with multiply binding. Gold Hardware, three pickups and Block Inlays on Ebony. USA 

Dean "Time Capsule" Z Standard, Tobacco Sunburst, AAA Maple top, w/Block Inlays, Ebony FB. Autographed by Dean Zelinsky. USA

Dean "Time Capsule" V Standard, Tobacco Sunburst, AAA Maple top, w/Block Inlays, Ebony FB. Autographed by Dean Zelinsky. USA

Dean "Time Capsule" ML Standard, Tobacco Sunburst, AAA Maple top, w/Block Inlays, Ebony FB. Autographed by Dean Zelinsky. USA 

Dean "Time Capsule" V Standard, Light Tobacco Sunburst, AAA Maple top, Ebony FB. Autographed and Numbered, 27/50 by Dean Zelinsky. USA 

Dean "Time Capsule" ML Standard, Light Tobacco Sunburst, AAA Maple top, Ebony FB. Autographed and Numbered, 27/50 by Dean Zelinsky. USA 

Dean ML Standard, Cherry Sunburst, AAA Maple top, Ebony FB. USA 

Dean V Standard, Cherry Sunburst, AAA Maple top, w/Block Inlays, Ebony FB, Autographed by Dean Zelinsky. USA 

Dean V Standard, Tobacco Sunburst, AAA Maple top,w/Block Inlays, Ebony FB, Autographed by Dean Zelinsky. USA 

Dean Z Standard, (Explorer), Tobacco Sunburst, AAA Maple top, Ebony FB, w/Kahler Pro Stud Mount. USA 

Dean E'Lite, Black, (1979 with Pats Pending headstock stamp). USA 

Dean "Time Capsule" Cadillac III, Cherry Sunburst, AAA Maple top, with multiply binding. Gold Hardware, three pickups and Block Inlays on Ebony, Autographed by Dean Zelinsky. USA _On Order! _ 

B.C.Rich Mockingbird Supreme, AAA Solid Maple, Rosewood Rails, Abalone Cloud Inlays. USA 

B.C.Rich Warlock WHS, Black w/White binding on the body, neck. Ebony FB, and Widow headstock. Autographed by B. Rico Jr. USA 

B.C.Rich Warlock, Black, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

B.C.Rich Eagle, Koa body & neck, Maple Rails, w/Active Electronics. USA 

B.C.Rich Eagle, Koa body & neck, Maple Rails, w/Nickel Covered Pickups. USA 

B.C.Rich Eagle Bass, Koa body & neck, Maple Rails, w/Active Electronics. USA 

B.C.Rich ST III, Metallic Chinese Red, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

B.C.Rich ST III, Metallic Purple Violet, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

B.C.Rich ST III, Red Snake Print, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

B.C.Rich ST III, Black with Metallic Spatter Paint, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

B.C.Rich Beast Bass, Black N.J series, w/Active Electronics. 

Ernie Ball Music Man Axis, Quilt Top in Translucent Gold, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

Jackson Soloist, Yellow Bengal Tiger Stripe, Neck Through, Ebony FB, Shark Tooth Inlays, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

Jackson Soloist, Pearl White, Neck Through, Ebony FB, Shark Tooth Inlays, w/Floyd Rose. USA 

ESP Michael Schenker Signature V, Black and White with inverse B/W pickguard. 

ESP Mirage Custom, Blood Red, Neck Through, Ebony FB, w/Floyd Rose. 

ESP Kirk Hammett Signature Model KH-2, Black with Skull and Crossbones Inlays, 2 EMG-81 w/Original Floyd Rose. 

Ibanez JEM 7VWH, Steve Vai Signature Model, White, Ebony FB w/Vine Inlay, Gold Hardware, w/Floyd Rose. 

Ibanez JEM 777VDY, Steve Vai Signature Model, Desert Yellow w/Vine Inlay and w/Floyd Rose. 

Ibanez RG7-620, Seven String Guitar, Black, w/Floyd Rose. 

Ibanez Explorer, '76 Lawsuit Model, Korina. 

Ibanez PS10, '78 Paul Stanley Signature Model, Black w/Mirrors. 

Washburn AF-40V, Ace Frehley Signature Model, w/Platinum Bolt. 

Gene Simmons Axe Bass, Ebony FB, Crucifix Inlay, w/EMG Pickups & Gold Hardware. Cdn 

Gibson Les Paul Standard "Premium Plus," Cherry Sunburst with Flame Maple top. 60's neck. USA 

Gibson Les Paul Standard "Premium Plus," Heritage Cherry Sunburst with Flame Maple top. 60's neck. BurstBucker Pro pickups. USA 

Gibson 6/12 Double Neck EDS-1275, Walnut. USA 

Gibson Faded SG, Brown with Ebony FB, Crescent inlays. USA 

Fender American Standard Stratocaster, 40th Anniversary. Maple FB, Tobacco Sunburst. USA 

Lado Falcon, Birds-eye Maple, Neck Through w/Active Electronics.Cdn 

F-Bass, Custom 5 String Bass, French Polished Mahogany, Ebony FB, Active EMG pickups. 24 Fret. G to low B. Cdn 

F-Bass, Custom 6 String Bass, Violin Burst, Active Duncan BassLines. 28 Fret. C to low B. Cdn 


* Amps and Effects: * 

Marshall JCM2000 TSL, Hi Gain 100 Watt Head. 

Steavens Poundcake 100, Hi Gain 100 watt (German) Head. 

ENGL Savage 120, Hi Gain 120 watt (German) Head. SOLD 

Soldano Decatone, Alligator covered cab, with SLO knobs. 

Peavey 5150, Hi Gain 120 watt Head. 

Peavey 5150, Slant 4x12 Top Cabinet. 

Peavey 5150, Straight 4x12 Bottom Cabinet. 

Peavey XXX, Hi Gain 120 watt Head. 

Peavey XXX, 2x12 Cabinet 

Peavey TNT 130, Bass Combo w/15" Black Widow speaker. 

VOX Valvetronix AD15VT Combo (2) 

T.C. Electronics G-Major 

Alesis MidiVerb II 

Roland GP-8, w/Expression Pedal and Foot Controller 

THD 8ohm Hotplate 

BoSS Metal Zone 

MXR Phase 90, with R28 mod 

Digitech BP200 Bass Multi-F/X floor console 

Rockman Sustainer Preamp 

Roctron 300 Compressor Limiter Hush II 

Roctron Stereo Hush IIc 

Korg Pandora "Rockman" 

ZOOM 9002 "Rockman" 

Alesis HR-16 Drum Machine 

Peterson VS-II Virtual Strobe Tuner 

Korg DT-1 Digital Tuner (2)


----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy CRAP!


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2004)

Josh said:


> Holy CRAP!



+1


----------



## Leon (Jul 16, 2004)

i third that "Holy CRAP!"

you own a music store, Armitage?


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 16, 2004)

Armitage said:


> Here's my present gear list, the link above is to my page with some pix.
> 
> *Guitars and Basses: *
> 
> ...


Ahh nice to see you Armitage. The man is a gear legend on HC...


----------



## No Soul (Jul 27, 2004)

Armitage said:


> Here's my present gear list, the link above is to my page with some pix.
> 
> 
> * Amps and Effects: *
> ...



I cant fathom why you would have any of that peavy stuff AND a Soldano.


----------



## The Sleeper (Jul 27, 2004)

Well here's my small list,

Guitars:
Kramer Nightswan (Lightning Bolt Graphic)
Ibanez Jem7DBK (modified with a VWH vine neck)
Ibanez UV777BK
Ibanez EP-7 acoustic

Practise rig:
Marshall JMP-1
Marshall JFX-1
Kitty Hawk Stereo 2 x 60 valve power amp
Mesa/Boogie Abacus midi controller

Main Rig:
Furman AR-1215 Voltage regulator
Korg DTR-1 rack tuner
dbx 166A 2 channel comp/lim/gate
Dunlop DCR-1SR rack wah
Mesa/Boogie Triaxis (modified by Mark Snyder)
Rocktron Intellifex x 2 (Original Blackface)
Axess Electronics GRX4 router/switchers x 3
Midi Solutions Quadra Thru box (to avoid midi daisy chaining)
Digital Music Corp Pedal Power (for GRX4's)
Digital Music Corp System Mix + line mixer
Mesa/Boogie Simul 2:Ninety power amp
Rocktron All Access midi controller
Ernie Ball 6166 volume pedal x 3 (1 for Triaxis, 1 for FX, 1 for Midi VCA's in line mixer)
Dunlop DCR-1FC wah controller pedal x 2

Assorted Pedals:
Morley Bad Horsie (Very first issue)
Morley Bad Horsie 2
Morley Little Alligator
Digitech XP-100 Whammy/Wah
Digitech Whammy 4 (reissue)
Boss FC-50 Midi controller

The main rig is still expanding slightly, more stuff in the pipeline (another 4 units). Will take some pics soon & post them here.

Catch ya's later.........Joe


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2004)

The Sleeper said:


> Well here's my small list,
> 
> Guitars:
> ...
> ...


i'll be awaiting this picture.


----------



## EnigmaUV7 (Jul 27, 2004)

JEEZ Armitage! What an arsenal! I bookmarked your site for when I have a couple hours to check out all that stuff! Nice write ups too.

My collection is in my sig. Items currently on the G.A.S. list include the new Carvin CT6M carved top with tune-o-matic bridge and a Carvin 5-string bass so I won't have to tune my 4-string bass down every time I want to record with the UV. I also have some recording gear which is due for an update with the now more affordable digital 24-tracks out there with self CD-burning ability.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 27, 2004)

The Sleeper said:


> Well here's my small list,
> 
> Guitars:
> Kramer Nightswan (Lightning Bolt Graphic)
> ...


 Dude, I would love for you or any of the Rack experts here ( there are many) to start a primer thread about rack gear and how all these things interact together.. Midi controllers and patch bays-all new territory for me and I'm sure others..


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 27, 2004)

http://insaneguitar.com/col/joel/Joel24.html


----------



## The Sleeper (Jul 28, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Dude, I would love for you or any of the Rack experts here ( there are many) to start a primer thread about rack gear and how all these things interact together.. Midi controllers and patch bays-all new territory for me and I'm sure others..



Hey man,
That is such an open ended thread to start up, there are so many variables, options & so much equipment to choose from it makes you mind literally numb. I built mine through trial & error & have made some costly mistakes.

I would honestly think it best if anyone who wants to know something to post questions or concerns out that they would like to find out about & then they can be answered accordingly. It would be far better than having one long winded post & you'll be able to get more opinions on things as well which is always a good thing. You'll also be able to keep the material more specific to a certain topic which can always be referenced later.

I'm no expert mind you, my main rig is a project in progress & man I'm telling you that I'm seriously not looking forward to trouble shooting this thing for ground loops (hum) & programming it with all the continuous control, control change & program change commands. I'll almost certainly be calling in for help from some of my more knowledgeable friends. But the end result will be amazing sounding & unbelievably adaptable, versatile rig that I will be able to use for absolutely any situation I choose to put it in, be it live with mic'd cabs, live direct to pa, recording with mic'd cabs or recording direct to console.

In the pipeline are a custom power supply to eliminate all wall warts from the rack, an Axess RX-1 switcher, an Eventide Eclipse, and another Mesa/Boogie preamp (recto pre or v-twin rackmount) or another Marshall JMP-1 (so I can get that Marshall more spongy & open tone to contrast with the very tight & focused Boogie Triaxis).

To twist 'round a famous line from Yoda: "Once down the rack path you go, forever will it dominate your destiny"  Yeah yeah I know it's lame but I couldn't help myself.

Catch ya's later.........Joe


----------



## andrapos (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow, lots of nice gear in here! Some of your collections are simply massive  

Here's my 7 string and part of my rig. The guitar is a custom built RG style mohogany body, 1 piece neck-through. 1/4" flamed AAA maple top, Floyd Rose trem, Seymour Duncan SH1B SH1N pickups. Gaboon ebony fingerboard with custom inlays, and a custom designed headstock (with ebony inlay). Amp is a 2002 Soldano SLO-100 mated to an angled Soldano 4x12.


----------



## Vince (Aug 4, 2004)

andrapos said:


> Wow, lots of nice gear in here! Some of your collections are simply massive
> 
> Here's my 7 string and part of my rig. The guitar is a custom built RG style mohogany body, 1 piece neck-through. 1/4" flamed AAA maple top, Floyd Rose trem, Seymour Duncan SH1B SH1N pickups. Gaboon ebony fingerboard with custom inlays, and a custom designed headstock (with ebony inlay). Amp is a 2002 Soldano SLO-100 mated to an angled Soldano 4x12.



Man, that is an awesome looking guitar. Did you build it yourself? 

How do you like the Soldano amp? The only time I've ever heard one live was back in 1998 when a techno-rock band opened for Dream Theater. The guitarist's tone was enough for me to put the ear plugs in, unfortunately, but other times I've heard guitarists rave about Soldanos.


----------



## andrapos (Aug 4, 2004)

desertdweller said:


> Man, that is an awesome looking guitar. Did you build it yourself?
> 
> How do you like the Soldano amp? The only time I've ever heard one live was back in 1998 when a techno-rock band opened for Dream Theater. The guitarist's tone was enough for me to put the ear plugs in, unfortunately, but other times I've heard guitarists rave about Soldanos.




Thanks! Actually I had a business aquaintance in Peru build it for me. He specializes in building custom electric and classical guitars. Pics of the assembly (and more specs on the gutiar) are here: http://www.andrapos.com/Custom

I love the sound of the Soldano. I tried out a Marshall DSL and a Mesa Dual Rectifier side-by-side to the SLO-100 (both were 100w and running through their matched cabs - I bought the Soldano cab separate), and in my opinion neither of the other two could touch this amp. The Mesa sounded very brittle and cold, and the Marshall was buzzing like a hive of bees. Of course, that's just my opinion!

You can find a list of guitarists who have used Soldano on http://www.soldano.com - the list is pretty impressive!

After I purchased the head, I tested and adjusted the bias. That made an even bigger difference in the tone. If you listen to the Van Halen F.U.C.K. album, Eddie uses the SLO-100. All the clips I have recorded are a bit dark sounding, I need to get my recording technique down!

Final note - this amp has a CLEAN clean, and when it comes to the gain, the more you turn it up, the more it gives you (I guess that's why it goes to 11 - it's one louder!)


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Aug 14, 2004)

I gots me a Line 6 Variax 500, and a Tokai with a Casio neck.


----------



## yabba (Aug 14, 2004)

andrapos said:


> Wow, lots of nice gear in here! Some of your collections are simply massive
> 
> Here's my 7 string and part of my rig. The guitar is a custom built RG style mohogany body, 1 piece neck-through. 1/4" flamed AAA maple top, Floyd Rose trem, Seymour Duncan SH1B SH1N pickups. Gaboon ebony fingerboard with custom inlays, and a custom designed headstock (with ebony inlay). Amp is a 2002 Soldano SLO-100 mated to an angled Soldano 4x12.


that's a _gorgeous_ set-up there 

a recent pic for me; the only 7-string is the schecter on the right:


----------



## Leon (Aug 14, 2004)

nice shot! 

i've kinda been wanting to get a strat, what with my heavy metal guitars, i don't have anything i can dedicate to twangy blues  

but, i want to find one with a hardtail. i always see them with trems, but since i wouldn't be using the trem anyways, i'd rather just have a guitar without all that routing.


----------



## Jerich (Aug 14, 2004)

HMMM that seven string sure looks like a Dean 7 string neck with the "symbol of life" inlays and a RG body? Is that a neck through or a bolt on..I BET IT's BOLT ON  >.....have and back neck photo..shots?....soldano are great lead tone monsters but always found them to be way too uncontrollable..two tones Clean/ and...EXTREMELY LOUD...i had an atomic 13 that really sounded good. it is good to see others can play  that monster and get a good sound from it...


----------



## andrapos (Aug 16, 2004)

Jerich said:


> HMMM that seven string sure looks like a Dean 7 string neck with the "symbol of life" inlays and a RG body? Is that a neck through or a bolt on..I BET IT's BOLT ON  >.....have and back neck photo..shots?....soldano are great lead tone monsters but always found them to be way too uncontrollable..two tones Clean/ and...EXTREMELY LOUD...i had an atomic 13 that really sounded good. it is good to see others can play  that monster and get a good sound from it...




Yeah you got me, I was joking about it being a custom.  Here's the front and back pics you asked for, and a couple shots of the inlays (pretty much Greek letters spelling "Andrapos" with a double X at the 12th fret and my initials at the 24th)....pics taken during assembly in Peru by luthier Domingo Cicirello.













































*All the other pics of its creation are available here:* http://www.andrapos.com/Custom.html


As far as the Soldano goes, I love it. The tone is amazing (to my ears) and the only volume issues with it (besides it being loud) are if you have the clean tone on and you flick the "crunch" switch (not the channel switch) - adding crunch immensely increases the volume on channel 1. 





Thanks for the attention


----------



## Donnie (Aug 16, 2004)

Ibanez RG7620:






Ibanez RR7620(I built the body myself out of mohogany):






Ergo Instruments 9 String guitar:






Ibanez RG570:






Soldano Hot Rod 50XL mated to a crate 4x12  Hey, It was cheap and it actually sounds pretty good. (the Soldano 4x12 is on the way. Had 2 of their cabs before with 2 HR50XLs. Excellent cabs and amps.):






I forgot, I also have an old Ibanez XV500 but it's in pieces right now.

And *andrapos*, that 7 string looks great!


----------



## andrapos (Aug 17, 2004)

BucketBot said:


> Ergo Instruments 9 String guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! That 9 string looks killer, where did you find it? A few too many frets (is that 36?) but I can only imagine all the chunk it has!

You wouldnt be interested in another Hot Rod 50 (not XL) would you? I just tossed mine up on ebay, replacing it with another SLO 
Hot Rod 50 for sale, clicky clicky!


----------



## Donnie (Aug 18, 2004)

andrapos said:


> That 9 string looks killer, where did you find it? A few too many frets (is that 36?) but I can only imagine all the chunk it has!



Thanks! I had it built for me buy a guy that primarily builds electric upright basses. He had built a few guitars before and I think mine was the last one he was going to make. And yes, it has 36 frets. Mostly just for looks. It is quite chunky too. The custom EMG helps. It's basically a 707 streched out(I call it the 909  ). It's a perfect match for the Soldano.

I'd love to pick up your HR50 but I think I need to stop spending money for a while.


----------



## yabba (Aug 18, 2004)

BucketBot said:


> Thanks! I had it built for me buy a guy that primarily builds electric upright basses. He had built a few guitars before and I think mine was the last one he was going to make. And yes, it has 36 frets. Mostly just for looks. It is quite chunky too. The custom EMG helps. It's basically a 707 streched out(I call it the 909  ). It's a perfect match for the Soldano.


that's very cool!  what is the tuning?


----------



## Drew (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmm. A little simple compared to some of you, but tweaked to fit my needs rather nicely: 

*Guitars:*
Ibanez RG-7620. 1999, "Vampire Kiss," basically a metallic burgundy. Black hardware, although I'd LOVE to switch it out for the powder coat pewter-ish, if any of you are looking for black...  Strung with GHS Boomers 10-60. Stock pickups replaced with Air Norton 7/Tone Zone 7, stock Ibanez 5-way replaced with a tele-style 3-way and a master push/pull coil tap on the tone control. Essentially, a JS-series 7-string tweaked in more of a prog metal vein. 

Fender American Standard Strat. Strung with Elixer 10's. Also 1999, "Inca Silver," which is basically silver with a hint of green, with a maple board. White pearloid pickguard, three Lace Sensor Gold pickups, graphite nut and saddles. I'm thinking of replacing the trem and going for a roller nut and locking tuners; the Fender Deluxe locking trem is tempting, for the Ibanez-style push-in bar, but the Hipshot vintage trem is sexy as hell, so... Basically, a greay bluesy guitar that can still hang for the heavier high-gain stuff, too. 

Martin MC-16GTE. Strung with Elixer acosutic 12's. Think it's about a '00, and bone-stock. Mahogany body, gloss spruce top, Fishman Prefix pickup (one of the most accurate I've ever played, incidentally- soundhole mic ROCKS for adding ambience and "breath"). I've been playing this one a lot lately- helped my electric technique tremendously, and I'm trying to get a feel for Jimi-style fingerstyle blues. 

*Amps:*
Mesa Nomad-45 2x12. IMO the most versatile thing they offer; 45 watts, three channels, two modes per channel. Clean channel can be driven a little bit on normal mode, or sent into SRV on meltdown aggression in pushed. Channel two is pretty Mark-esq, I generally stay in vintage mode, very liquid, but modern mode offers a touch more bass, treble, and output. Channel three modern i actually prefer to the Rectifiers, and vintage is like an agressive mark-iv; nice. Then throw the normal/extreme poweramp options in there... generally prefer extreme for distortion, as it's more compressed and saturated, but normal offers some gorgeous open clean sounds. 

Lately, I can't get over how good channel 2 sounds with the gain back- maybe 4-ish. Amazing. 

Johnson J-station- it's been gathering dust, mostly, of late, but it's still a great tool to have around- i have a few weird spacey patches that i like for ambient overdubs, and the bass sounds are pretty decent. (oh- squire p-bass 5 string- peice of crap,b ut probably should be mentioned. It sits in its gig bag when I'm not recording). 

Hey, it keeps me happy...

-D


----------



## Donnie (Aug 18, 2004)

yabba said:


> that's very cool!  what is the tuning?



Thanks! And good qeustion.  I think right now it's going from low E to high E and some sort of half-assed open tuning in between. I don't have a tuner anymore so I usually just tune everything by ear. Many years of working set-up here at Gibson Guitars Acoustic Division kind of trained my ear *really* well.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 5, 2004)

Hmm... I shoulda put my RG7 pic here instead..  

My *little* rig:

1988 Ibanez RG750HP (Breed Bridge & Neck, Swirl 'guard)
1989 Ibanez RG760JB (modded to H-S-H, Super3, Blue Velvet, Breed Neck, White Pearl 'guard)
1998 Ibanez RG7620RB (Evolution7, Airnorton7)
Tech 21 Trademark 300 (Rackmounted w/ARMD midi converter)
Alesis Quadraverb 2
Ibanez TS-9 reissue(modded for external switching)
Cheapo Eminence 4-12
Behringer FCB1010 Floorboard
Johnson J-Station(at the PC for recording/practice)

Recent Rig Picture:


----------



## KenBoston (Nov 29, 2004)

All I own is some crappy Yamaha EG303, and for the seven string is a Washburn WG587.


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 29, 2004)

Since the first time I posted in this thread my gear lineup has totally changed..


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 15, 2004)

Mine has too, but not by much.  

Before:





After:


----------



## The Rx Elite (Dec 15, 2004)

Uhh.. Lets See
'91 Ibanez S series 7 (the rare one with the h-s-s pickups)
'01 Ibanez Universe
(2) '97 Ibanez RG7620's
Ibanez AX1570 (it was on sale)
Parker P-40
Ibanez RG-270 (modded)
Ibanez S-540
BC Rich Warlock (modded)
Ibanez S-420
Fender Tele


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 16, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Since the first time I posted in this thread my gear lineup has totally changed..



You still got the RBM? If so, you got pics? I wanna see that.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have 


http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/1.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/2.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/3.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/4.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/5.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/6.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/7.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/8.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/9.jpg 

http://majingeo.no-ip.com/idol/10.jpg 


guitars 

Gibson Les Paul Totally customized with Emg 81 85 pickups, emg afterburner, grover 18-1 locking tuners, tone pros bridge, shaved neck, 6100 frets, earvana nut. 

ibanez rg 7621 will soon have Emg 81-7s 

Ibanez Rg 550 with evos and edge bridge 

Washburn Nick Catanese Idol signature 

John Petrucci music man with piazo and matching headstock in pearl red burst(on the way) 

3 acustics 1 is a nylon and 2 are steel (nothin special but they get the job done) 

honer banjo (hey Im kinda a hick) 

as for amps I have 

a Crate Glx 120 

a digitech gsp artist 2101 preamp with 3.00 upgrade 

I also have a bbe 362 

beheringer 8024 eq 

furman 

and a mesa boogie 2:90 power amp 

Rocktron Black cat wah 

Keeley modded sd-1 

2 400 watt 412s


----------



## ankalar (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had this stupid thing for a while:






WTF it only has 6 strings?


----------



## keithb (Jan 20, 2005)

Jem7VSBL
modded UV7BK (currently in pieces, awaiting pickups and assembly)
Ibanez S540
Washburn acoustic
Synsonics strat clone
Saga P-bass kit bass


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2005)

ankalar said:


> I've had this stupid thing for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy christ, you got enough knobs on that thing?


----------



## ankalar (Jan 21, 2005)

No of course not! It used to be volume, pickup blend, active treble, active bass, two coil taps, and an in/out of phase switch. Soon it's going to be 2 volume, 2 tone, 2 series/split/parallel, and a kill switch.

PS: Got it on eBay. If it was my choice, I'd have 2 volume, 2 tone w/push-pull for coil tap, and a kill switch.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 21, 2005)

Ernie Ball Music Man SUB 1 H-H Trem Black w/ EBMM 2004 Graphics
Ernie Ball Music Man SUB 1 H-H Trem Burgandy
Ernie Ball Music Man Silo Special S-S-S Trem Purple 
Ernie Ball Music Man Silo Special H-S-S Trem White
Peavey Wolfie Special H-H(Duncan Dist DImebucker) Floyd Black
Wayne Custom 7 w/EMG 707's Floyd, Quilted Maple top
Washburn Custom Sonic 7 w/ Seymour D Invaders, Floyd Silver Industrial w/ metallic purple


----------



## avery (Jan 25, 2005)

I've got:

Ibanez RG2027x with a Dimarzio Evo7
Ibanez RG7421 with Dimarzio Blaze in the neck and ToneZone7 in the bridge
Ibanez RG320 that stays in the closet. Always.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 25, 2005)

Updated pic of my little rig:


----------



## jim777 (Jan 26, 2005)

Ibanez guitars:
RG 760
RG 750
RG 550DY-SB (sponge bob -Bartolini neck, Steve Morse bridge)
AX 7521 (PAF7 neck, TZ7 bridge)
RG 7620 (2 Bartolini pickups with a Frank Falbo preamp - new body has been ordered!)
1978 FA-100 (ES-175 copy, nicer than a 175 though)
Others:
Tokai Love Rock (LP copy)
Charvel Model 6
D'Angelico NYL-2
Guild D-55
Stuff:
Peavey Stereo Chorus 212
Acoustic G100-112
Yamaha Motif 6
Digitech RP-2000
and some other crap just lying around. Most of the guitars (but not the 2 acoustics) are in this recent pic:
http://www.jim777.com/images/family_shot.JPG

jim


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> Updated pic of my little rig:



There's a string missing from each guitar. What, were they made in china? I'd send 'em back and tell 'em don't send me any more guitars until you put enough strings on them!


----------



## Vince (Jan 26, 2005)

I feel pretty:


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 26, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> There's a string missing from each guitar. What, were they made in china? I'd send 'em back and tell 'em don't send me any more guitars until you put enough strings on them!


----------



## AG Rocks (Jan 31, 2005)

Lets see...whats lying around here at the moment...

Norton AV77-signature 
Gibson Explorer
Gibson '85 Custom XPL (looks similar to an exp & bich combined)
Kramer Nightswan Custom
B.C. Rich IronBird (1982 custom)
JTG Infinox
Squire Strat
Ibanez Jem777vbk
Ibanez RG550 Limited Edition
Ibanez 2027
Charvel (model 1?)
Taylor NS72

Oh yeah, the majority were bought at an average of $150 in questionable condition and restored by myself. (except the 2027, Taylor, Exp, & Av77)


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a fairly small collection of guitars right now. Just these:
Ibanez RG470(mij)
Ibanez RG7321
Peavey Wolfgang QTSpecial

Some crappy Tanglewood accoustic


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 7, 2005)

my current axes:


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I feel pretty:



 What the fuck?


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Ibanez RG 7620GN
Ibanez RG 7621BK
Ibanez RG 550BK with Chandler pearl pickguard
have a 1998 Gibson Les Paul 
Heres what it has in it...... 
An Emg 81 in the bridge and 85 in the neck, An Emg afterburner in the neck tone position. It has Grover 18:1 locking tuners on it and a grover hipshot on the low E string. It has a tonepros bridge & tailpiece, and an optronix chromatic tuner in the neck pickup ring. I also shaved the neck to the wood and put a tung oil finish on it as well as the rest of the body,(a 20 hour hand sanding job!) I installed strap locks and I use a groove tubes fatfinger on the headstock. It runs on 2 9volt Energizer E2 batterys.
Jackson RR1T in Snow White with 2 EMG 81 pickups
Ernie Ball Music Man John Petrucci Model with piazo bridge
2 Washburn D-10 acoustics
Lucero nylon string 
Honer 5 string banjo


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 8, 2005)

Halo BH-VII with EMG 707 in the neck and an 81-7 at the bridge

ESP MF-207 with the same pickup combination as the Halo

Schecter A7 with Duncan '59 and JB

Jackson Stealth (not sure of exact model, got it when I was young... very expensive!!!)

Some old Ibanez beat up RG series 6-string (another one I got when I was young and have no idea what it is, the only reason I still have it is because it is autographed by Kerry King, Jeff Hanneman, and Dino Cazarez)

Ventura Bass

Washburn Acoustic


----------



## Bastard Toadflax (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont have as much as most of you guys, but here it is:
Guitar: RG7420BP with two EMG707's
Amp: Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (older model) and two Marshall 1960A 4x12 cabs


----------



## Drew (Mar 16, 2005)

Kinda old news, but I realize I never actually posted to mention my collection's been augmented by a UV7PWH... 

-D


----------



## moojimoo3 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a BC Rich Warlock (my first guitar), and will soon have a 7-string. Also I reccomend people _not_ to buy the Bronze or Platinum series Warlocks, as mine's falling apart, as you may have read on the shout box. If you do want a walock try getting the Signature ones, such as Kerry King, Mick Thompson, and Tripp Esien models.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Mar 16, 2005)

The guitars I own...I don't remember if I was on here or not already...but i'll go ahead and post.

I have a Schecter C7+ with duncan pups(jb 59)
Washburn WG587 with Dimarzio pups(evo)
Ibanez AX7221 w Dimarzios(tone zone)
Schecter Omen(new one with 4/3 headstock and tone pros bridge thru body) with Duncan pups(jb)
BC Rich Warlock 7 with EMG 707
Ibanez GRX720, stock
Ibanez GAX 6 string, stock
Godin XTSA with RMC piezo/synth access, stock(soon upgrade to JB bridge)
Yamaha Acoustic
*(on its way, late march arrival) Carvin DC727, mahogany neck/body active electronics, stocked(we'll see) 
*(in near future early to late april) Ibanez Universe UV777BK


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm posting these pics for BUTCH!


----------



## kman (Mar 20, 2005)

nice gear man 

Ive got a carvin DC727


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 20, 2005)

droooool


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Just posting those pics gave me a woody  Man I wouldn't know where to keep all that stuff...


----------



## jski7 (Mar 20, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL is that 2 headed white thing  ?! I wanna see more pics of that !


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2005)

i Need Butch's other 3 universes. Butch. How much you want for your UV77MC,UV7BK(all black) and UV7PWH? I got this soul, right... ;p


----------



## butch (Mar 20, 2005)

That "2 headed white thing" as you asked, is a 7/13 doubleneck! The top neck is the equivalent of a 12-string guitar with a low-B. Some have asked "why not 14?" Well, first, there is no more room. Also, with only one low-B, the guitar EQ's itself out really nice. If there are any other questions, feel free to ask...

I learned from the Simpsons that most souls barely equal a trade for a good comic book!

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## butch (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks to WayneCustom7 for posting the pics. Here are some details...

Pic 1: Studio rack, Marshall JCM800, 2203, Laney 100-watt, 3 channel amp, Laney 50-watt head, Crate 80-watt 1x12 combo w/effects, 2 Laney combo shells made into cabinets, Cheesy Poofs...

Pic 2: "Live" rack and cab.

Pic 3: Marshall Silver Jubilee stack, 50/25-watt head w/(2) 2/12 cabs, rack case filled with old guitar units.

Pic 4: "Live" rack: Marshall JMP-1, Rochtron Intellifex On-Line, DigiTech IPS-33B Harmonizer, MosValve 80-watt per side power amp.

Pic 5: Floor board: DMC Ground Control, Original DigiTech Whammy, Dunlop Hendrix CryBaby.

Pic 6: Fernandes Revolver 7 (Sustainer!!), RG7620VK, RG7420GP (Grey Pewter, non-catalog color).

Pic 7: 7/13 Body- back.

Pic 8: 540S7BK, K7FB, RG7620 (Herc Fede swirl), RG7CST.

Pic 9: 7/13 Back of headstocks.

Pic 10: "A Beautiful Day in the Universe", all six UV models.

Pic 11: 7/13 Body front.

Pic 12: RG7620 Herc Swirl-back.

Pic 13: UVMC-front.

Pic 14: RG7620 Herc Swirl-front.

Pic 15: RG7CST-body close-up.

Pic 16: UVMC-back.

Two of my 7's are missing from the photos: The silverburst that LGM has finished for me (hasn't arrived yet), and an AJ307CE (on loan). Thanks for your interest and enjoy...

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Vacant (Mar 20, 2005)

butch said:


> Thanks to WayneCustom7 for posting the pics. Here are some details...
> 
> Pic 1: Studio rack, Marshall JCM800, 2203, Laney 100-watt, 3 channel amp, Laney 50-watt head, Crate 80-watt 1x12 combo w/effects, 2 Laney combo shells made into cabinets, Cheesy Poofs...
> 
> ...



*Hand slides towards pants*


----------



## No Soul (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice stuff Butch! 

What speakers came in the cabs w/ the silver jub?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

butch said:


> I learned from the Simpsons that most souls barely equal a trade for a good comic book!
> Butch


Nah, my soul is the one that you see people selling for BMW's and stuff. I think its a fair trade. I'm not a car guy anyway ;p


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 26, 2005)

As implied by my username, I have a Standard Fender Tele. I also have a Sigma acoustic, which is a Martin subsident, or it was, which was my dad's first guitar.

Oh and amps.

I have a Line6 Douverb 212 and a Crate GFX-15


----------



## Goliath (Mar 27, 2005)

S'pose I should taunt Chris and mention that I picked up a UV777PBK.  In the gallery lol


----------



## Drew (Mar 27, 2005)

I was wondering who that belonged to - hot.


----------



## jski7 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nothin' special here :
K7FB - Stock .
RG7620 - Custom in progress , used to be a VK . EKG "K7" mahogany body (tung oil finish) , PAF7s' , and maybe a headstock refinish by LGM . This will be my "main bitch" when complete !   
(sepsis311 now owns the original body)

edit : 7620 headstock now refinished by ME


----------



## maskedman72 (Apr 2, 2005)

custom shop warlock.


----------



## dpm (May 5, 2005)

My girlfriend calls my guitars my sluts, I'm sure I'm nicer to women

1990 Ibanez Universe - stripped, oiled, signed by steve vai, sunburst with blowtorch, had everything from 1 - 3 humbuckers in it, 3rd pickguard, EMG81-7 and DiMarzio BlazeII through EMG SPC, plucked out a few inlays for fun, chopped off the tip of the headstock for a dare, 2nd set of frets, compound radius fretboard, I love this guitar, think I might do some other stuff to it soon

198* Roland G-505 - converted to fretless, refinished, 1 DiMarzio D-Sonic, B tuning, flatwounds, has a massive control cavity waiting for something

2000 Yamaha Pacific 12 string - currently being converted to fretless electric 11 string oud, tuned to B, DiMarzio Multibucker

1996 Custom by Me - rarely play this, I made this years ago but as it's 6-string it doesn't do it for me. Nice guitar, not butchered like the others

'99 RG7620 - this was a parts donor for a custom guitar for a good friend, so I inlayed maple blocks where the trem was, stripped and oiled it, it currently has an EMG707 and Graphtech Ghost piezos. This was going to be a quarter tone guitar but I've postponed that to concentrate on the 8-string stuff

2004 OLP 5-string - awesome bass for the money, I'll replace the pickup one day and put some eq in, acoustically this thing has a great low B, friggin heavy though

No amp currently, just a Pod.

I'll post a group pic someday.


----------



## Regor (May 6, 2005)

'89 Jackson USA RR-1 Custom tuned to Eb with a d-Tuna
Ibanez RG7621BK tuned to Bb (Normally tuned to A)
Ibanez RG7420MC tuned to Bb (Normally tuned to B)
Ibanez RG2127X-TKF tuned to B
Epiphone Zakk Wylde Bullseye Les Paul tuned anywhere from D to drop Bb.

Check out my website for pics, or the gallery.


----------



## eleven59 (May 17, 2005)

Squier Strat (numerous modifications, including DiMarzio Super Distortion in bridge spot) - tuned CGCFAD

Schecter Revenger-7 (w/ DiMarzio Blaze bridge) - tuned ADGCFAD


----------



## Nats (May 23, 2005)

RG7620, red, 2 EMG 707's
RG1527, blue (purple) Blaze/Blaze Custom

http://www.mustangmods.com/data/13662/ibby7s.jpg


----------



## Shawn (May 23, 2005)

1998 RG 7620BK now Arctic White with white blazes. 
2000 S 7420 BP
1991 UV7PWH
1999 Mex. Strat white with maple neck.
All in the sevenstring.org Gallery


----------



## nikt (May 23, 2005)

and my little girls

- '02 Ibanez RG2077XL Royal Blue (going to change the pickups now for all blazes in white and a blaze custom in bridge position)

- 00' Washburn PTK (upgrating keys to LSR precission tuners next month)

- 96' Ibanez LACS 7 string Proto black with full white binding and only bridge blaze

after summer holidays I would like to buy also a J-Custom 8257 in DBK or a 8127 VV

peace


----------



## terrorsound (Jun 21, 2005)

jackson roswell star, oil finish, emg 85/81 'tuned to B'
esp mh 307 custom flame maple green, 707's
esp m 307 gun metal blue, 707's
esp m 307 'urban camo did it myself' 707's
esp crackle mirage custom neck thru, emg s-s-81
esp ltd mh300, emg 85/81
ibanez 7620, emg 81-7's
ibanez 520qs blue, dimarzio evo n/b
ibanez 520qs brown, emg 85/81
fender USA yngwie strat, maple, piss white 'smokes'
jackson sl2 mah 'hell yeah', trans black, 5A flame top duncans.
charvel, dinky, blood red, dimarzio chopper n/evo bridge
charvel, dinky, urban camo 'did it myself' black yjm n/evo bridge
jackson PC3, blue, real floyd, dimarzio fast track1-2, fred bridge
ibanez usa custom 'top o police car graphic' emg 85/81.
custom shop parts franken strat fast track 1-2, evo bridge, real gold floyd
'smokes for the cheap body and neck parts'

and next year 2 lgm 7 strings and a divorce because of all this!!!!!!


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jun 22, 2005)

Jackson 7-string Reverse head dinky (acutally i'm not 100% on the model)
Schecter Diamond series 38 special
ESP/LTD V-100
Ibanez Talmar electric acoustic
some cheap classical guitar  
Ibanez 6-string SDGR bass


----------



## terrorsound (Jun 22, 2005)

maskedman72 said:


> custom shop warlock.




mmm..... custom shop warlock.... sugary............


----------



## DURBANS (Jun 23, 2005)

andrapos said:


> Thanks! Actually I had a business aquaintance in Peru build it for me. He specializes in building custom electric and classical guitars. Pics of the assembly (and more specs on the gutiar) are here: http://www.andrapos.com/Custom
> 
> I love the sound of the Soldano. I tried out a Marshall DSL and a Mesa Dual Rectifier side-by-side to the SLO-100 (both were 100w and running through their matched cabs - I bought the Soldano cab separate), and in my opinion neither of the other two could touch this amp. The Mesa sounded very brittle and cold, and the Marshall was buzzing like a hive of bees. Of course, that's just my opinion!
> 
> ...



Hi there, I'm from Peru.

Who built that guitar? Was it Huamaní? I'd be really interested to know please.


----------



## Kane (Jul 1, 2005)

Carvin DC 727 (I think)
Schecter Avenger-7
Squire strat (bought it when I had no guitar)
$40 pawn shop acoustic
Carvin Bass
B.C. Rich Warlock NJ

All I play these days are my 7's, my bass and my acoustic. I'm looking for a good acoustic 7 string, haven't found any yet though.


----------



## Robotechnology (Jul 3, 2005)

7's:

Falbo Custom 7
Ibanez RG7620
Jackson DR7

6's

Aria AC80CE
Carvin Ultra V
Guild Bluesbird AAA
Heartfield Elan III
Heartfield Talon V
Ibanez J. Custom RG8570M
Ibanez JEM7VSBL
Ibanez PGM90th
Ibanez RG3120DR
Ibanez SC420
Jackson DR3
Martin Little Martin
Ovation 1994 Collectors Series
Paul Reed Smith Special
Peavey Wolfgand Standard ST
Yamaha Pacifica 921

4's

Heartfield DR4C


----------



## Josh (Jul 3, 2005)

Ibanez AM-73T
Ibanez RG-550
Alvarez acoustic/electric
Ibanez UV777BK, but it's not here yet.


----------



## terrorsound (Jul 4, 2005)

nice carvin!!!


----------



## terrorsound (Jul 4, 2005)

ankalar said:


> I've had this stupid thing for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



carvin's are great.


----------



## Labrie (Jul 5, 2005)

Ibanez AX7221
Ibanez RG2077XL
Fender Fat Strat
Segovia 12 string acoustic
A crappy 6 string acoustic


----------



## Robotechnology (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Ibanez part of my collection:


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmm. My collection's kinda small, I guess:

7s:

'02 Jackson CS Soloist 7
'00 (I think) Washburn Sonic 7
'00 LTD H-207

6s:
'88 Jackson CS Dinky
'89 Zion Turbo Stage Series
'95 Ovation Elite Standard

Quality over quantity, plus I have limited room.


----------



## Makelele (Aug 12, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> Hmm. My collection's kinda small, I guess:
> 
> 7s:
> 
> ...



Small? 






That's small


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 12, 2005)

I only have two guitars as well:

Squier Strat w/ DiMarzio Super Distortion bridge
Schecter Revenger-7 w/ DiMarzio Blaze bridge


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 12, 2005)

Update:

Guitars:
RG750->




RG760->




S540LTD->


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2005)

Chris said:


> I need a 5 string bass. :\


http://www.rondomusic.net/bassguitars4.html


take you pic 5 or 6 string i had the 6 string ash body one which was VERY nice an dclean sounding awesome tone.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 13, 2005)

Toshiro, Nice guitars!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 14, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Toshiro, Nice guitars!



Thanks.  Now all I need are some matching 7 strings.... Ibanez needs to release one with Sharkteeth. heh


----------



## Armitage (Aug 18, 2005)

I've updated mine on page 5


----------



## Lor3x (Aug 19, 2005)

Ibanez RG 7620
Jackson KV2 King V
Yamaha RGX 112 (my first guitar)
I don't need anything other!


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 2, 2005)

Ibanez RG1550FM limited edition
Jackson RR3 with OFR and Dimarzio X2N
Washburn WG587V with bareknuckle warpig
Fender Strat 68 re-issue
Ibanez SZ320 with Roland GK3

Marshall JCM900 2100
Marshall 4 x 12
Roland VGA-3

Digitech Whammy
Boss SD-1


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's some pics






minus the Dimebag because i sold it


----------



## smueske (Sep 2, 2005)

Schecter 007 Elite (Black Cherry)
Carvin H2T (Scarlet quilted maple)
Peavey Fury (5-string bass)
Ovation Ultra (tobacco burst - acoustic)
Rainsong PGA-1000 (black - acoustic)


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 3, 2005)

smueske said:


> Peavey Fury (5-string bass)


No shit, I played a 4-string Fury for a couple years at the youth group I played at, and it was the worst experience on a stringed instrument ever 

Nah, I'm exaggerating. The bass was nice, it was the amps I was forced to use, the crappy PA, and the fact that we were in a gym that sucked.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 9, 2005)

Ibanez RG7620
Ibanez AX7521
BC Rich Virgin 7
Samick Corsair 5 (5-String Bass)
Kasino P-Bass (4-String, my first bass/instrument)

It's all in my sig. really, except for the Kasino, because it doesn't have a low-B, so I don't list it.


----------



## shoemaker27 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ibanez 7620 with Air Norton - Blaze Custom
Jem 777SK with Paf Pro.

See ya'


----------



## donsimon (Sep 9, 2005)

Gibson flying V cream white with bill lawrence pups and coil taps
Bc Rich Baritone archtop bich (30 inch scale)
Aria Mac50v/7 7-string
Hagström viking semi hollow
G&L L2000 Bass
Eagle AB6 6-string Bass


----------



## Battle-axe (Sep 18, 2005)

Ibanez RG1077xl <- gonna be selling this soon
Ibanez RG7321 <- gonna arrive soon, can't wait!  
BC Rich Mick Thomson sig. warlock <- gonna be selling this too, can't stand it.  

Thts all really.


----------



## Fyrebyrd (Sep 18, 2005)

Music Man JP7
Ibanez RGT-42


----------



## sepsis311 (Oct 17, 2005)

These are the 7's. There's also a Gibson Explorer and Dean MLF.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, despite being in guitar ownership transition, here's the list:

UV7BK with Blaze Custom in the bridge
RG2027 with ToneZone7(soon to be replaced with a BC)/bridge and PAF7/neck
Another to be decided 7string (tension is unbearable. especially on the low A *chortle*)

Ibanez Customshop RG Neckthrough (swamp ash wings, quilted maple top, 24fret, binding, glow in the dark side dots, evil as fuck custom inlay, you get the picture...If only it was a 7string)
Jem7BSB recently attacked with a creme brulee torch to blacken it a hell of a lot more (there goes the resale value, but it looks a hell of a lot cooler)
RG550 old and beat up, but survived countless tours and abuse 
RGbastard - a project that needs a bridge quite desperately and hasn't been touched for years
BCRich USA warlock - not played it for years, but it's my first decent electric so can't really justify selling it...


----------



## Scott (Oct 19, 2005)

My new, and first 7-Custom bad horsie replica
Ibanez RG1570L
Brice 6 string bass
Washburn 4 string bass
Ibanez acoustic


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 20, 2005)

ESP LTD V-250 Black Cherry
ESP _*ltd*_ H-207 Red


----------



## nikt (Oct 20, 2005)

Battle-axe said:


> Ibanez RG1077xl <- gonna be selling this soon
> Ibanez RG7321 <- gonna arrive soon, can't wait!



WTF: are you nuts, you're selling the 1077XL and you're happy getting the 7321, what's wron with you??


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 20, 2005)

nikt said:


> WTF: are you nuts, you're selling the 1077XL and you're happy getting the 7321, what's wron with you??



Maybe he didn't like the long scale - he would be far from the first that I know of.


----------



## Battle-axe (Oct 20, 2005)

nikt said:


> WTF: are you nuts, you're selling the 1077XL and you're happy getting the 7321, what's wron with you??



haha ...i'm selling the 1077xl coz i wanted a fixed bridge 7 and i need the money to fund a decent half stack, i'm tired of my shitty solid state 2x12.


----------



## Doctor J (Oct 20, 2005)

*Guitars:*
Patrick Eggle TI Legend
Fender Strat AmSe
Ibanez S2120XAV Prestige
Schecter C7 Blackjack
Conklin Groove Tools GTG-7T

*Basses:*
Rickenbacker 4003
ESP 400 Series Jazz
Ibanez SR3006E Prestige
Fender Jazz Fretless 62RI


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 20, 2005)

guitars:
Ibanez RG1550FM (limited edition)
Ibanez SZ320
Washburn WG587V
Jackson RR3
Fender Strat

Amps:
Roland VGA-3 combo (practicing at home)
Marshall JCM900 2100 with 4 x 12
THD Hotplate

Should be getting a custom Carvin 7 string within the next few months too. Or maybe an 8 string


----------



## Michael (Nov 28, 2005)

RG350EX
Jackson Performer
Monterey 7 string
(Getting) RG1527RB   
Vester Stage Series which has yet to be painted.

Pictures:
http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=hweu09
http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=hweu6w
http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=hweubm
http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=hweudj
http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=hweuir


----------



## noodles (Nov 28, 2005)

Jackson Soloist
Jackson Rhoads
Jackson Phil Collen Archtop
Jackson Marty Friedman Kelly
Jackson Stars Soloist 7
Martin D-28
Seagull S12

Waiting on my KXK V7...


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 28, 2005)

ESP LTD M-307 with EMG 707s

EBMM JP7

Schecter C-7 Hellraiser (Black Cherry) soon!


----------



## Lankles (Nov 30, 2005)

Schecter 007 Blackjack

Fender 48th Street Fat Strat (mexican)


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmm.... New camera = new gear pics.  Getting the Pearloid to show up in sunlight is bitch though.

Too bad I don't have anywhere to upload vids, this new cam has vid w/audio.  

Full Rig:






Individual shots:


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Electric Guitars 

John Petrucci Music Man with Piezo 


1995 EBMM Silohoutte in white. With Dimarzio X2N in the bridge and a Tone Zone in the neck. 


Fender Yngwie Malmsteen USA Stratocaster 


Carvin "Nick" Signature DC200(My Custom Guitar) 


Ibanez RG550 with upgragdes to Ibanez Lo Pro Trem and a Dimarzio Evolution in the bridge and a Fernandes Sustainer in the neck. 



Acoustic Guitars 


Carvin Cobalt 750S Acoustic 


Lucero nylon string 


Non Guitar Instruments 


Honer Banjo 


Rain Stick 


Electric Kazoo 



Amps 


ENGL E530 Preamp 


Peavey Rockmaster Preamp with JJs 12AX7s 


Crate GFX 60 


Roland Cube 60 


Kustom 60 Acoustic 



Power Amps 


Tube Works MosValve 500 


Mesa Boogie 50/50 with JJs 6L6s


Cabinets 


Avatar Speakers Custom cab with four Celestion Vintage 30s. 



Effects 


Beheringer DSP 8024 EQ 


BBE 362 Sonic Maximizer 


Boss DD20 Giga Delay 


Boss RV5 


Boss PH3 


Boss CE5 


Boss OC2 


MXR ZWOD 


MXR Smart Gate 


Seymour Duncan Pickup Booster 


Digitech Whammy Reissue 


Morley Little Alagator Volume 


Dunlop ZW Wah 


Boss DS-1 


Boss Looper 


Boss Advanced EQ. 




Recording 


Protools Digi002 Rack 


Recording Moniters 


Samson Resolv 80a 100 Watt Speakers 



Computer Controling the Pro Tools 


MAC G5 OSX 



Moniters 



2 SAMSUNG 19"ers 


Teaching Rig 


Line6 UberMetal Pedal 
(sometimes) Boss DD20 GigaDelay


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay, my H-207. I'll post up the V later.

First, in the case of course:













Yeah it's messy:









The two *most* pimp shots ever of the greatest fretboard...:









And the amp of course:


----------



## Michael (Dec 22, 2005)

Check out my new baby. Just got it yesterday. :headbang:


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2005)

Vigier Surfreter (Fretless)
Music Man Pet-6 string
Blade RH-4
Gibson Marauder
Gordon Smith GS-1
MXG Strat
Rahbek Standard
Vigier Excalibur 6 string
Vigier Excalibur 7 string
Ibanez UV777mc 
Reverend Rick Vito Signature
Burns Barracuda Baritone

I have a serious case of Guitar Aquisition Syndrome.


----------



## chris9 (Dec 24, 2005)

RG1527 yellow with monkey grip and dimarzios
RG1527 purple with dimarzios
RG1527 bullseye (zakk wylde) with dimarzios (work in progress)
universe 777 bk
jackson c.o.w
gordon smith custom 7 
conklin 9 string
lgm custom green 8 string (work in progress)
prs custom 24
gibson m3
gibson les paul standard (black)
jackson RR1 custom white with black pin stripes (like randy rhodes)


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just bought a Westone Dan Armstrong from a pawn shop. That brings the total to: 12 Electric, 1 resonator, 2 bass, 2 sitars, and a glissentar.


----------



## dpm (Jan 6, 2006)

ooo, a glissentar too? Way cool. Which is more fun, the gliss or the surfretter?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 7, 2006)

I use the Surfretter more, but I love experimenting with the gliss.


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 12, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> RG350EX
> Jackson Performer
> Monterey 7 string
> (Getting) RG1527RB
> ...



Monteray is now mine


----------



## Goomba9 (Jan 19, 2006)

Carvin DC135 - 6 String
Jackson Rhoads RR3 - 6 String
Fernandes Revolver Pro 7 - Read the Number
soon to have a Carvin DC727 - Will Become the Main Seven


I currently have a Line 6 Flextone III 2x12....<<Balls... Balls...

Saving for a Single Rectifier and 2x12 cab... anyone wants to sell... Please PM me..


----------



## Gurj (Jan 22, 2006)

Pics of most of my family


----------



## Freddie (Jan 23, 2006)

Great collection Gurj!  

Too bad there's no seven...  

Here's mine so far:










Ibanez UV777MC MKR
Ibanez JCRG7 - 1VV


----------



## kentheterrible (Jan 23, 2006)

Ibanez S7420fmtt with wave inlays <--- kill
Ibanez S7420bp
Ibanez S520wnf
Fender Amer. Fat Strat Texas Spec.
Bruno Classical
Yamaha Classical

My s7420bp is up for grabs. lemme know if ya'll are interested.
rock on.
ken


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 23, 2006)

ESP Seven
Jackson Six
Dean semi-acoustic
Gibson Les Paul Standard
Yamaha Drop 6
Yamaha Steel-string Acoustic
Cuenca Classical
Peavey five-string bass
Defretted strat copy


----------



## fathead (Jan 23, 2006)

Schecter C-7 Hellraiser Black Cherry
Ibanez JPM100P4
Ibanez SZ320 with EMG 81s
Charvel Fusion Deluxe with Tone Zone bridge
1980 Ibanez Iceman with Duncan Livewires
1979 Ibanez ST300
BC Rich Platinum Bich with Invader bridge
Fretlight 421 Standard with EMG SL20
Older roundback Ovation acoustic electric


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 24, 2006)

fathead said:


> Ibanez SZ320 with EMG 81s



A friend of mine has an SZ320, and everytime I play it - I love the thing. I have always been tempted to do exactly the same thing as you, stick a set of EMG's in the sucker and use it for drop-tunings stuff. It just seems like the perfect little axe for it.


----------



## fathead (Jan 24, 2006)

Honestly, I love the guitar but I'm not a huge fan of the 81's, I picked it up off Ebay that way. Got it tuned dropD 1-step down, but I'm more of an 85 guy, love the 85/SLV/SLV in the Fretlight. I've recently been entertaining the idea of selling the 81 setup on Ebay and picking up a Metal Livewires set because I've really been digging them in the Iceman.


----------



## Scott (Jan 26, 2006)

My Washburn bass




Brice 6 String Bass




Ibanez PF5




RG1570L (awaiting green pickups)




Custom 7 String (awaiting Modifications)




My newest aquisition..50th Anniversary Strat Deluxe


----------



## Lorne (Jan 30, 2006)

That Brice bass is unusually nice looking


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 30, 2006)

^^^ THEY'RE BACKWARDS?!?!!?! X_X


----------



## Lorne (Jan 30, 2006)

And upside down-but Lefties should have nice gear to play too


----------



## bostjan (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice monkey-grip lefty Ibanez seven string!

Looking at those pictures made me feel like I was going to fall upwards, though.


----------



## Martin_777 (Feb 2, 2006)

Schecter C-7 Hellraiser / black
ESP Explorer / ebony
Gibson Les Paul Standard / cherry-sunburst
Ibanez RG 270 with Seymour Duncan SH6 Distortion in Bridge & SH2 Jazz in Neck

Next Buy: Ibanez RG1077XL (Hopefully very very soon)


----------



## Armitage (Feb 3, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## bostjan (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bostjan (Feb 8, 2006)

umm, not sure if these fit the category 

mod's will delete if needed, i suppose.


----------



## Lorne (Feb 8, 2006)

Beautiful Mid 80's ST model B.C.Rich there Bostjan


----------



## Shikaru (Feb 8, 2006)

Bostjan, what is that little 4-string firebird? A Ukulele?


----------



## Lorne (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok i just passed the 15 posts limit,so I guess I'll try and show my bunch of crap for you to all laugh at ha ha ha











Here's my 8 string before I destroyed it's Mint condition value by removing the bridge and drilling 3 holes in the front to add a Badass I bridge,also changed the knobs to original 1970's versions and also all the covers are now 1970's spec






My 4 year old Daughter's mini Warlock






2 1979 Bich 8 strings I used to own-have first dibs on the one I loved and still know where the other one is






And my latest purchase-my eighth Washburn status,wish I still had the other 7


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 9, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> Bostjan, what is that little 4-string firebird? A Ukulele?


Epiphone Mandobird, my friend has one and they're sick as hell.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 9, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Epiphone Mandobird, my friend has one and they're sick as hell.



Thanks.

I have an eight string one now, too. My 4-string is going to be getting an EMG pickup soon, so I can do some umm Mandoshredding or something. My freenote strat should be coming in about a week.

Those are some sick basses, Lorne.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 9, 2006)

here are my fender and brian moore


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 12, 2006)

Vigier Surfreter (Fretless)
Music Man Pet-6 string
Blade RH-4
Gibson Marauder
Gordon Smith GS-1
MXG Strat
Rahbek Standard
Vigier Excalibur 6 string
Vigier Excalibur 7 string
Ibanez UV777mc
Reverend Rick Vito Signature
Burns Barracuda Baritone
Westone Dan Armstrong
Burns Cobra
Burns NuSonic 
Washburn 587

*GAS is keeping me broke!!!*


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 14, 2006)

fendersquier affinity strat (the trem's intonation screws hurt my picking hand a lot)
Ibanez GRX 720 i'd be okay with it if it weren't for the thick neck and neck joint.
my gear pales in comparison to everybody elses


----------



## Jesse (Feb 20, 2006)

GROUP SHOT!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2006)

I love that blue jem, the blue floral is just amazing.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks! I love the blue vine!


----------



## bostjan (Feb 23, 2006)

I like the girl in the calendar. heh.

Oh yeah and the guitars.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 24, 2006)

OH YEAH ! I changed it for feb... Miss Febuary has nice... Phaser pedals


----------



## David (Feb 24, 2006)

duuude... that's one insane blue jem! custom from you're skillage working?


----------



## Jesse (Feb 24, 2006)

David said:


> duuude... that's one insane blue jem! custom from you're skillage working?




hhehe naawww, I bought it off Jeremy


----------



## David (Feb 24, 2006)

Jesse said:


> hhehe naawww, I bought it off Jeremy


how much?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 25, 2006)

brace yourselves...







[banana]19-EDO [/banana]  [banana]  [/banana]

I've got a 19-EDO sevenstring coming up in the next month or two.


----------



## dpm (Feb 25, 2006)

schweet


----------



## Jesse (Feb 25, 2006)

David said:


> how much?



$1000 somthin' + Ibanez Artcore.... somthing like that... Im gald to get rib of the Artcore, never played the fucker.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 26, 2006)

ibanez RG7620
Fender strat
Ibanez acoustic. 

lol huge collection  got a RG1527 on the way soon though woo


----------



## Jesse (Feb 27, 2006)

Korbain said:


> ibanez RG7620
> Fender strat
> Ibanez acoustic.
> 
> lol huge collection  got a RG1527 on the way soon though woo




1527's rock my socks


----------



## eviltoaster (Feb 28, 2006)

my newest toy
ibanez rg7 csd1


----------



## Donnie (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm bored so here is what I have left. My JP7s and my Ergo thing.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 28, 2006)

eviltoaster said:


> my newest toy
> ibanez rg7 csd1



whooo,. were'd you get that?


----------



## Pericles (Mar 12, 2006)

The only one I have is the Squier Stagemaster. The only reason I havent gotten rid of mine is because it's got a 27" scale. My next 7 is gonna be an RG7321.
BTW, These Pics were taken over 4 months ago, when this was first given to me(the previous owner treated this thing like shit). Since then, it has had a MASSIVE cleanup!
[/ATTACH]


----------



## eviltoaster (Mar 15, 2006)

Jesse said:


> whooo,. were'd you get that?



german ebay


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2006)

The only one I have now is my customized Ibanez RG7420. I had the neck pickup removed and the bridge pickup replaced with an EMG 707, the tone knob and pickup selector were removed as well. He took wood filler, filled in each of the holes and smoothed it all out to look like there was never anything there. He then painted it matte black and I signed a little piece of paper and he was able to place it on the 12th fret. I'd like to say it looks like an LA Custom Shop, but of course it doesn't. I wanted to use the Line 6 HD147 but the output from my 707 was too much so I had to replace it. I ended up buying the passive version, the HZ7-A, and I never looked back. This is what it looks like.






I've owned an Ibanez RG7421 and the AX7221(twice).


----------

